# Signature Sausage/ Hot Dog



## almc00038 (May 30, 2017)

im looking to create a signature hot dog / sausage for my restaurant any ideas 
?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Two ideas come to mind: decide on a base - beef, pork, seafood, or vegetables - and start experimenting.

Or another idea: hire a charcuterie or flavor consultant to work up a few ideas based on your need and desires. 

Perhaps with a bit more information there could be additional ideas offered.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I make my hot dogs out of short rib meat, spices and emulsion in my mixer with ice water. If you find some recipes on the internet make sure you put more spices then their recipe calls for. After you make a batch of Italian sausage you realize what spices you would like to increase for more flavor. Make your sausage in small batches so its easier to alter as needed.

I want my hot dogs and sausage to look like this...


----------



## almc00038 (May 30, 2017)

im the restaurant manger/ exe chef and i want to make the best suassage


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

This is tough... your giving no information. What style restaurant? Ethnic orientation? Location? How intending to serve - plates or in bun? What's your interpretation of "best"?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

almc00038 said:


> im the restaurant manger/ exe chef and i want to make the best suassage


That certainly helped.


mimi


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I've often said my next restaurant will be a hot dog cart.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

My all time favorite hot dog is a coarse ground all beef version that was made by a butcher shop that is no longer around. I haven't been able to duplicate that flavor yet.


----------



## jane horn (Jul 9, 2017)

Just want to join and follow the thread


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Jane Horn said:


> Just want to join and follow the thread


Hi @Jane Horn.

Nice to "meat" you (couldn't resist) and welcome to Chef Talk!

So what is the perfect dog in your world?

mimi


----------

